# Tips to avoid PC untill ur exams lasts.



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

If you are a student and about to face exams, but addicted to internet a lot, here are few tips to avoid for few weeks. Try any one. 
WARNING: NOT RECOMMENDED 

1. Open the case cover, make a odd hole to ur mobo near CPU rocket using a hot knife. Try this only if you are frustrated with ur old mobo. Claim ur dad as it got burnt. Upgrade it in ur vacation. 
2. Take out the CMOS battery and ditch it. 
3. Cut the SMPS wires 4. Corrupt ur OS


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^ Pls give me your address.. I will come to your place .. kick your ares for posting this thread instead of studying and then take away your EV-DO modem . .. you exactly know why im mad at you.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol.... add this...

5)Shotgun+CPU = More study time.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

lol charan, my PC is already down.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 10, 2008)

lol... wassup, @giga?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

read my sig. . .


----------



## RCuber (Mar 10, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> lol charan, my PC is already down.


now I need to take away you mobile too  .. I guess you are using mobile to post this


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

@ charan, dont worry I wont be online from tomorrow


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

let ur pet sleep inside the case, a total lethal static bomb discharge, only autopsy can reveal the actual cause


----------



## eggman (Mar 10, 2008)

Get caught while atching P0RNO.......NO more PC ...ever!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

thats awesome trick eggy


----------



## adi007 (Mar 10, 2008)

eggman said:


> Get caught while atching P0RNO.......NO more PC ...ever!!


lol....seems you are an expert..


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 10, 2008)

This is a classic way to help you: 
- Ask the mods/admins to ban you. Aadipa (old timer here) used to ask the mods to ban him for 10 days till his exams are done. After the probation time is over, he's back in the forums.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Mar 10, 2008)

^^^gr8.. 

but its always better not to pay the net bills..


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

I was thinking of same


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

mission accomplished


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

@T159, wat ?


----------



## max_demon (Mar 10, 2008)

my exams from next week , i dont know single chapters , viva from tomorrow still i m in front of pc now . i got 63% last year . w8ing for 50's


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @T159, wat ?


lol so u dont want a break ?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 10, 2008)

viva = oral exams in school level?  

Will a unknown person asks u the questions?


----------



## Ihatemyself (Mar 10, 2008)

max_demon said:


> my exams from next week , i dont know single chapters , viva from tomorrow still i m in front of pc now . i got 63% last year . w8ing for 50's


 
Dont spend so much time on PC yaar ,the skool days are the once where u get to play good amt. of outdoor games and the exams r critical now .
I also regret sticking to my pc for so long wen i was ur age..Why dont u put DAMNSMALLLINUX in ur PC ..Im sure that will reduce ur crave to sit on it


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

yup schools days are for outdoor games and fun with frens.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

what giga got a temp ban atlast ?  I am sure he is hovering over this thread


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 10, 2008)

are mere ko bhi koi ban karo. mera bhi internals exam hai wednesday(12th) se! n i havnt even opened any of the books.


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> what giga got a temp ban atlast ?  I am sure he is hovering over this thread


No, he's not banned. Just a case of User Title Abuse. Seems that we've to revert back the decision of *not* allowing members to have their choice of user titles.


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 10, 2008)

Why don't u guys instead of sticking onto forums and prn use the internet for knowledge for your subjects specialy science subjects.With Adequate patience you can find a lot of help on the web it can change the way u think and make u extermely creative u will undergo a complete change after this.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

^already text books and references are flooding us with knowledge!  now from net also?then I am sure nobody will be able to prepare for exams!
learn from one note/text book for exams 8)


----------



## quadroplex780 (Mar 10, 2008)

^^O so u don't waana grow up so it be no grudge.


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 11, 2008)

Reading from books is batter & more comfortable than doing the same online. I think you have grown too much


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

@ praka, read the user title properly


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^  MY bad  ur so tricky!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

muhahaha


----------



## satyamy (Mar 11, 2008)

I better use Shut Down Command


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey how easy is it to get temporarily banned? Like for two days.  I've never been banned on this forum. Makes me feel a little too sissy. What do I have to do? Call the Dr an idiot?


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Hey how easy is it to get temporarily banned? Like for two days.  I've never been banned on this forum. *Makes me feel a little too sissy*. What do I have to do? *Call the Dr an idiot?*



Lolz,*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Why don't u guys instead of sticking onto forums and prn use the internet for knowledge for your subjects specialy science subjects.With Adequate patience you can find a lot of help on the web it can change the way u think and make u extermely creative u will undergo a complete change after this.


He's right! For my Third Year BA exams, I went through a lot of internet articles and such. It was a lot of fun "actually using the internet for studies". And in the end it's not like anyone really reads what you write in the paper anyway. Quantity is all that matters.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 11, 2008)

^ Well , looks like those days are about to go, 
My Sis is writing her degree exams and guess what, 
Andhra University which her college is affiliated to, just took a decision saying no additionals. Thats right. Only one main sheet. Write what you want in it.
I dont know if its only specific to her area, BioTechnology, but hey its a start.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

calling doctor an Idiot will make you sleep forever, if you are a patient


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^already vishwesharaya technical uni in karnatak also does the same?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 11, 2008)

I need some good  advice coz ill be in 10th in the next session!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Mar 11, 2008)

^^ Use the prev yrs papers to see the pattern of the quesns which come in the board exams. Read the chapters frm the textbooks and try to formulate answers for all types of quesns(short ans type,long ans type) especially for Social studies and Science papers. Better understand the essence of the contents of a chapter and you would be fine.


----------



## kalpik (Mar 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Hey how easy is it to get temporarily banned? Like for two days.  I've never been banned on this forum. Makes me feel a little too sissy. What do I have to do? Call the Dr an idiot?


You just need to ask! Should i do it for you?


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 11, 2008)

@sunny : only 1 way - uninstall all ur games ! LOL


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

@ sunny, solve 5 - 6 years papers and you are done


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

kalpik said:


> You just need to ask! Should i do it for you?


I want to do it the proper way.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

goobi, spam the board and you will be awarded


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Only one main sheet. Write what you want in it.


I luv this strategy, concise answers.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2008)

While I'm sure concise answers will be good for mathematics and science stuff, when it comes to Arts subjects like Philosophy, there's no way you are going to write your answers in point form.


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 11, 2008)

My +12(2nd PUC Karnataka) exams starts from monday(17).Any valuable suggestion...? How much can i score by reading previous 5yr papers?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^still PUC is there in karnataka  for us(kerala),PDC(pre-degree course!I was a student of pdc during 95-97 batch   ) was stopped somewhere around 2003 I think.


----------



## Voldy (Mar 11, 2008)

eggman said:


> Get caught while atching P0RNO.......NO more PC ...ever!!



one of the weirdest  idea i have ever heard but its workable too
but i have different plans to put my self away frm my pc like  by betting with my sis. that if i get caught off while surfing net i will definately watching those saas bahu serials for almost 1 month(which i supposed to be my worst nightmare if it happens )


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 11, 2008)

Someone please answer my query


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

80+ %  And ur combination?


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 11, 2008)

U Asking me?? Then PCME(E-Electronics)


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 11, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Hey how easy is it to get temporarily banned? Like for two days.  I've never been banned on this forum. Makes me feel a little too sissy. What do I have to do? Call the Dr an idiot?


Prolly not. I'm way too thick skinned than you can imagine.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

@ shashank, i'm PCMC


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh WOW i never thought you are from blore! So are you in 12 or you completed it?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

waiting for this 17th  All the best dude.


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah same to you dude..So you finished full syllabus??
BTW Which college are you in?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

yup i finished 3 times and i'm studying in Mariyappa 1st Grade college. near navrang. Hope u have never heard. BTW, which college you are? 

and guys sorry for offtopics


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude are you kidding i never heard of Mari.....?
Anyway iam in SBMJC,Hope you have heard.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

coz thats a new college  And yeah I've heard of it. Anyway. . . hope you rock the papers. take care.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 11, 2008)

^ermm..some tamil/telgu minority college?


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 11, 2008)

no praka


----------



## radonryder (Mar 20, 2008)

I just game my laptop and all my pcs hdds to my dad...
simple yet effective


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 20, 2008)

radonryder said:


> I just *game* my laptop and all my pcs hdds to my dad...
> simple yet effective



*Game* during exams?   . Correct it.


----------

